# Can you help me come up with a registered name?



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the first and third ones!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

thanks you! My favorite is Perchance To Dream so far


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Perchance To Dream is what came to my mind - I like it!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the first name!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Yea, I'll definately have that as my first choice, I just hope it's not taken!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Jasper Perchance (say it fast enough and it'll sound like Jasper by chance... kinda...)


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I like Jasper By Chance.... What about Wedgewoods Cameo? Josiah Wedgewood made cameo jewelry in the 1700s and his technique (having it on a blue porcelain background) is called Jasperware so I thought it might fit.. what do you think?


----------



## KoalaRock (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a model horse named Jazz Chance...it's kinda like a shortened version of the original name and the barn name.


----------

